# Blazer brass buttons



## Notch (Feb 19, 2012)

Wondering what people thought about brass buttons on a navy blazer. I recently purchased one and am wondering if the brass is a little outdated. Being brand new they are very bright and shiny making me feel slightly like a commodore. I am hesitant to put matching navy buttons on it. I believe that might that it might take away from the traditional blazer look. I was thinking of a compromise of making the buttons less shiny. I don't want to tarnish them, just make them a little more subtle. Has anyone ever heard of anyone doing this? If so what methods where used and how was the result? 

If this helps the occasion I purchased for is a beach wedding in which I plan on wearing it with dark brown bluchers and an Oxford striped shirt (not sure about a tie that will be a game time decision.)


----------



## Beastmode101 (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the brass buttons on my navy blazer. I think navy blazers+ brass buttons are a must do look.

My blazer's fairly new as well and I got it for college so the biuttons are a little shiny like yours, but just keep wearing it and the it'll look older eventually.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Your thought to replace them with navy buttons is a good one. Not only will you avoid the security guard and commodore looks, but brass buttons seem to be favored by an increasingly older demographic, at least in this area. Much more contemporary look without brass (or silver/pewter for that matter). Of course many are locked into that traditional look, but I see more and more well-dressed guys avoiding the metal stuff.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brass buttons are fine. Some people like the look of nickel or pewter though, which is also cool.


----------



## TheSubmariner (Mar 3, 2012)

Brass is traditional and you should feel perfectly fine wearing it. The "commodore" look, in my opinion, only comes out in DB jackets.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Brass buttons are the appropriate button for a blazer. It is stylish right now to use a tarnished silver or pewter colored button. It's like low rise tapered pants and slim fit suits and shirts. When they go away things will return to normal.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

I like brass. Pewter or somesuch is OK if you like it.
If you absolutely want to stay away from anything you could make a lamp or a plate out of, I'd go with brown horn buttons.

Only one kind of navy jacket should have navy buttons - your suit jacket.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brass buttons all the way. There's an easy way to make them look antique: time and wear. If you're dead set against shiny metal, then you have other choices, but it depends on the blazer material. Horn buttons and even woven leather buttons can be nice on a doeskin blazer. For a hopsack or finer weave, MOP buttons can be used (for a more summery look). Matching navy buttons will make it look like an orphaned suit jacket.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

dks202 said:


> Brass buttons are the appropriate button for a blazer. It is stylish right now to use a tarnished silver or pewter colored button. It's like low rise tapered pants and slim fit suits and shirts. When they go away things will return to normal.


You're comparing buttons to that? Come on.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Blazers, by definition, have metal buttons. Change away from metal and you have a navy odd jacket. This is not bad but it's not blazer. Vice versa is also true. Put metal buttons on a navy odd jacket and it becomes a blazer, by definition. What that metal is, is up to you. I have seen blazer buttons for sale made from 18 k gold, sterling silver, platinum, white gold, whatever your trust fund allows. Personally, I went for pewter just 'cause. I almost did brass and if I got another blazer, I probably would. 

And I find nothing wrong with the commodore look, the U-boat commander look or any other nautical related appearance. Hell, the Pacific is less than 15 miles from my house. Why not?


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Oldsarge is right. But, you can go with leather buttons, those also denote a sports jacket.

That said, I see your point about shiny buttons. I don't like that much shine, kind of catches the eye in a way I don't want. They do make antiqued bronze buttons. I've seen them, but don't know where to purchase them.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Blazers, by definition, have metal buttons.


Agreed, on all counts.

If you have a problem with brass buttons on a blazer, get a tweed sportcoat.

As for the shine: I suspect it's kind of a red herring. It's like looking at your own nose in the mirror. If you look at it too much, it always starts to look weird. In the real world, it's completely unremarkable. Blazer buttons are generally pretty shiny; yours don't stand out in that respect.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Enamelled buttons - including navy on brass - are another possibility:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

These are nice, Benson and Clegg


----------



## zerostyle (Feb 28, 2012)

There's obviously nothing wrong with brass buttons, as that's what makes a blazer a blazer.

That said, if you polled everyone under age 35 or so, almost all would prefer a subtler look. A funny story to give you some perspective: Last summer, a group of girls were drinking near me, and as a younger guy walked by in a navy blazer + khakis, one of the girls yells out: "Where's your boat, d-bag?".... so ya.

I actually think the new pewter/silvery buttons make a nice compromise - they maintain the classic metal look but are less in your face. 

I'm 31, and I'd definitely go with a brown horn or navy monotone button, though.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I must say that reflects badly on the 'girls' who would, it appears, been drinking far too much. Or maybe that's just par for the course in D.C. Pity.

But I'm within three weeks of sixty-five and my blazer buttons are pewter so perhaps I wouldn't attract their attention anyway. But it would have been funny if he'd been a newbie cyberloard and actually owned something palatial, wouldn't it?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I think distinctive buttons are a "must" for a navy blazer. Otherwise it just looks like an orphaned suit coat. The practice of wearing a navy suit coat as an odd jacket has always struck me as, in various measure, cheap, second-rate and sort of "loser-ish," but then maybe I am just too snobbish. I like brass buttons just fine, but I have enameled buttons on four of my blazers (three sets from Holland & Sherry, one from Benson & Clegg). I went with smoked MOP on another, summery blazer of mine that I subsequently converted to a blazer suit. It is a lighter shade of blue than navy.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Two possible solutions to the "girl problem:"
- don't hang out with people who live in trailers, or
- wear sweatshirts emblazoned with the trademarks of "name" designers.


----------



## AuStyle (Dec 7, 2011)

I have two blazers one with brass buttons and one with 925 silver buttons. I feel perfectly comfortable wearing both, but I do dress quite modern with trousers and shape of my boots etc. I do love the look and do own quite a few yachting garments...

I'm not complaining my current dancing partner complimented me on my jacket just last week! (Attractive 24 year old Yorkshire lass so not complaining).

I would say wear it with pride, and just make sure you match up its formality with the occasion, i probably wouldn't wear mine to the pub on a Friday night, but Wednesday evening and a few drinks with my partners it is definitely appropriate!


----------



## sigmax (Mar 1, 2012)

Some of mine have them but I must admit I have kind of shy'd away from jackets with them of late.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Starch said:


> Two possible solutions to the "girl problem:"
> - don't hang out with people who live in trailers, or
> - wear sweatshirts emblazoned with the trademarks of "name" designers.


Only one solution to the "girl problem": Don't try to impress ladies who obviously can't accept you for who you are.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

zerostyle said:


> A funny story to give you some perspective: Last summer, a group of girls were drinking near me, and as a younger guy walked by in a navy blazer + khakis, one of the girls yells out: "Where's your boat, d-bag?".... so ya.


Good thing the opinion of those completely lacking class does not matter.

I'm 24, spend a good deal of my time around the DC area, and wear blazers with brass, enamel, and pewter buttons. If you're really worried about the gleam catching a troll's eye, you can always substitute buttons like this chap and look great:


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

M Go Crimson said:


> Good thing the opinion of those completely lacking class does not matter.
> 
> I'm 24, spend a good deal of my time around the DC area, and wear blazers with brass, enamel, and pewter buttons. If you're really worried about the gleam catching a troll's eye, you can always substitute buttons like this chap and look great:


eeeeeeeeeeeeee.. Looks like his mommy forgot to make him wear socks...:biggrin:


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

dks202 said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeee.. Looks like his mommy forgot to make him wear socks...:biggrin:


With spring on its way, I think "Socks vs Sockless v5.0" is called for.

.. his sleeves need to be shortened


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

"Where's your boat d-bag?" Maybe the guy with the blazer was her father. Or her doctor. But I'm betting it was her priest or minister.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> These are nice, Benson and Clegg


TBH I'm not a fan of anchor buttons as I don't own a boat or ship. IMO more admiral than admirable. The eagle one looks OK though.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

People here have much stronger nautical associations for navy blazers than I do.

I have a navy suit jacket that I was going to put brass buttons on, but the only boat I own is a kayak. Should I just paint the existing buttons gold, since it isn't a particularly fancy boat?

Also, this is marginally on-topic here, and I don't want to start a new thread, so: how much does your tailor charge to replace buttons?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nordstrom's charged me $12. And I'd just go plain brass or nickel with no image at all.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> People here have much stronger nautical associations for navy blazers than I do.


I'm with you on that.

A blazer doesn't particularly suggest yachting to me, except in a very vague and abstract sense. Perhaps because I've seen lots of people on boats of various sizes, and I don't think I've ever seen one wearing a blazer (leaving out ferries and party boats, which have more in common with riding a bus or going to a party than anything one might call boating).

FWIW, boat shoes have a _much_ stronger association with boating than blazers do, to my eye; and people wear those with aplomb and no apparent eye-rolling when there's no boat within the limits of the horizon.



> Should I just paint the existing buttons gold, since it isn't a particularly fancy boat?


Replace the buttons with yellow snap-lock fasteners.



> how much does your tailor charge to replace buttons?


Eight dollars, which I suspect is at the high end. If they're doing other things at the same time, they might just throw it in _gratis_. Also, I'm sure you could go to some low-rent dry cleaner and get it done for half that or less, if you don't want to admit you're a spendthrift.

Of course, anything other than sewing them on yourself makes you a bit of a spendthrift, since I don't think it's all that difficult to sew them on. Not that I've ever tried....


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Blazers have a very strong nautical connotations and anchor buttons are very appropriate. 

I think the nautical theme may often be less stuffy than the 'club' connotation. 

The naval/yachting/regatta/rowing theme is to the blazer what hunting fishing and shooting is to the tweed jacket. Take away the sports element and youve lessened the integrity of that garment. A blue jacket with shiny buttons isn't as fun. 

The problem with negative connotations of the blazer stems in fact in removing it too far from the sea, the navy, yachting and rowing. In fair weather, near the water, with appropriate attire, the blazer sings. If you can't take it, go buy a navy odd jacket


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe in Malmo (sorry, I need to figure out how to do that umlaut).

Here (or New York, or Boston), not so much. Maybe about as much as tweed does with hunting, which is also not very much. Is a person wearing a tweed sportcoat more or less likely than the average man in the street to be a hunter? Here ... less.

And yes, people do have boats in Seattle. You have to make a bit of effort to avoid being within sight of navigable water. Per capita blazer wearership is probably about the lowest of any major city in the country.


----------



## Notch (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the feedback. I am leaning toward custom monogramed buttons offered on https://www.dann-online.com/Personalized Gifts/blazerbutton.htm. My next question is what metal to go with. My watch is stainless steel and my wedding ring is white gold so I feel like something gold or brass wouldn't match. I am between the nickel and pewter options. I like the way the pewter it is cut on that website and that its not too shiny, but wonder if that unpolished pewter wouldn't match the watch and ring? I also know one should match your belt buckle to your buttons. With pewter would you use a silver/nickel looking buckle? If anyone can suggest another website offering similar items please feel free to share them. Thanks again for all of everyones help so far.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's who I went to and I chose pewter. I like mine a lot.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

try "watterbury button co." website.
scroll down to accessories.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

zerostyle said:


> There's obviously nothing wrong with brass buttons, as that's what makes a blazer a blazer.
> 
> That said, if you polled everyone under age 35 or so, almost all would prefer a subtler look. A funny story to give you some perspective: Last summer, a group of girls were drinking near me, and as a younger guy walked by in a navy blazer + khakis, one of the girls yells out: "Where's your boat, d-bag?".... so ya.
> 
> ...


More pathetic than funny. 
Nothing wrong with brown or navy button even if rather boring.


----------

